

OS X Yosemite 10.10.1 Update - felipesabino
http://support.apple.com/kb/DL1779

======
just2n
\- Improves Wi-Fi reliability

Praise Jobs. I hope this patch completely fixes the disconnect problem.
Disconnecting up to 10 times in an hour has been pretty annoying for me.

